# ? about gravel/yard guards



## COAL REAPER (Dec 2, 2016)

reading up on these. complaints about slitting pipe. complaints about backdragging with them.
could you just weld your pipe or a bar to the front side such that it contacts the ground with the cutting edge? no slitting. can still use edge for backdragging. just thinking...


----------



## Dogplow Dodge (Jan 23, 2012)

COAL REAPER said:


> reading up on these. complaints about slitting pipe. complaints about backdragging with them.
> could you just weld your pipe or a bar to the front side such that it contacts the ground with the cutting edge? no slitting. can still use edge for backdragging. just thinking...


I guess that would depend on your welding skill ?

I remember reading in the past about welding cutting edges, and something to the effect that because of the way the steel is made, tempered or hardened, it's not something easily welded, or if it was, would crack later on ?

Been so long since someone here talked about welding the cutting edge, the mind is a bit fuzzy...

I'm just a FOG.


----------



## COAL REAPER (Dec 2, 2016)

assuming the cutting edge is AR steel, the welds crack less when its pre-heated. but if you are going to this extent, you could just make a cutting edge out of A36 as you would no longer need the durability of AR due to the guard.


----------

